# My Take on Lath & Plaster Wall Decals



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw this tutorial (http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10217) a few years ago, and filed it away as being cool, but not immediately applicable to our haunt.

Well, it's been hard to convince the owner to bust holes in his new flats to do the real deal, and we have some walls that are relatively permanent, and need to look normal the other 360 days of the year.

So I decided to take the idea of contact paper lath and add more aging and dimension to it.










I initially only meant for these to be used in areas where guests were at least 5ft away, as I didn't think they'd really hold up to scrutiny. What surprised me is when I put it up on a wall, it held up as little as 2 feet away in direct line of sight, and less than half a foot away when put in your peripheral vision. This is all under natural light, not even show lighting.

With the project cost coming in at a whopping $1 per posterboard (you can get 1 large patch, and multiple smaller cracks and holes per poster), this is a killer trick to fill out bare corners in your haunt, as long as it's covered, and not exposed to water.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!
Great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks fabulous and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Niiice!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

The overall look is great! Awesome price, finished product is very pro looking. Good job!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sweet! I'm going to try this.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks amazing! I did that a few years ago and yours puts mine to shame!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember the original post as well but love what you've done in addition.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

This looks so authentic....cant believe it. Its the details and shading that really make it look real.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow, nicely done! That looks awesome!


----------

